# Ryzen users, safe to upgrade windows 11?



## Roderika (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi guys, it is now a good time to upgrade to windows 11 for ryzen users? heard it has performance issues at launch


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Runs ok, but are you willing to switch to a boring and clunky GUI?


----------



## Hyderz (Jan 26, 2022)

i'd hold off upgrading to 11, im kinda regretting moving to 11, 
i should have waited until they fixed the clunkyness


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Jan 26, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Runs ok, but are you willing to switch to a boring and clunky GUI?


Haha.. exactly. Imo some of W11's UIs are straight downgrade from W10.
I'm very satisfied with W10 and don't see the appeal of upgrading to W11 for now, or maybe for years.


----------



## toastem2004 (Jan 26, 2022)

Technically, yes, it is safe to move to Windows 11.  I haven't noticed any issues on my 5600x or my 2500u.
Now should you? Thats a personal question. There are some UI design issues to get over, and the settings page is "messy" to say the least.  But it does work, I have not had any system stopping issues.  
To note, I also have windows 11 on a Dell 5070 (Intel i7-9700) at work that is also without issues.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 26, 2022)

I love it how just yesterday I got notification on my work laptop that I can upgrade to W11, I used "Hide for now" function. Today I'm greeted by the oh familiar installation window "Windows 11 is so amazing, let's update your PC" which was prompted by nothing. I love the wording on that window, you can't select "Not today" or "Skip for now", you have to click "Decline", which makes it sound like you're opting out.

I'm not touching it with my Ryzen desktop, at least not until 2-3 major updates are released.


----------



## Hyderz (Jan 26, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I love it how just yesterday I got notification on my work laptop that I can upgrade to W11, I used "Hide for now" function. Today I'm greeted by the oh familiar installation window "Windows 11 is so amazing, let's update your PC" which was prompted by nothing. I love the wording on that window, you can't select "Not today" or "Skip for now", you have to click "Decline", which makes it sound like you're opting out.
> 
> I'm not touching it with my Ryzen desktop, at least not until 2-3 major updates are released.



i should have done what you did, but i was lured by the shiny upgrade to windows 11 button.
silly me


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 26, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> i should have done what you did, but i was lured by the shiny upgrade to windows 11 button.
> silly me


You can still revert to W10 unless it's been too long or you deleted the Windows_old folder.


----------



## Halo3Addict (Jan 26, 2022)

Ryzen 5600x owner. Windows 11 has been running great. No crashes, VMs run flawlessly, games run great, and Microsoft is finally making the UI ubiquitous throughout the OS. Not sure what these other people are talking about


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 26, 2022)

I have it running on my secondary rig, a Ryzen 2600X without any problems at all. However, I'm holding off on my main rig, Ryzen 5600X because it will be a clean install which is not a five minute job.
I don't foresee any problems, but I just can't be bothered at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 26, 2022)

Win 11 is marmite. I have been using it for ages and don't mind it at all, you can tweak the UI if you don't like it. it does not seem to have any underlying issues it seems as i don't have any crashes of any kind on win 11. I kinda need to use it to fully support the ADL as it needs the win 11 scheduler.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 26, 2022)

I find the criticism of W11's UI being boring puzzling.

Are folks just sitting there, staring at the UI/desktop waiting to be entertained by the OS? I have to wonder, if bored, what kind of "excitement" are they looking for? Bells and whistles and pretty flashing lights?

I use my OS to launch programs - like my browser to view and reply to this TPU thread. I don't need (or even want) W11 to entertain me while I am waiting for my browser to load the thread. In fact, I expect the OS to immediately step out of the way. And W11 does. 

The purpose of any OS is to facility communications between the various hardware components, to run our applications, and to do it all safely. W11 does that. Is that boring? Maybe. But why care? I don't use any computer so the OS can ease my boredom. If I want to be entertained, I fire up Pandorian (a great Pandora client app, BTW), play a game, or watch a video - something W11 lets me do with ease - without getting in the way! 

Is there a learning curve that makes the new OS a bit awkward? Of course! Just like there was when upgrading from DOS to Windows 3, W3 to W95, W95 to W98, W98 to XP, XP to W7, W7 to W10 and now W10 to W11. Just like there was upgrading from an old android OS to a new android OS. Just like there was upgrading from the old MS Office to the new MS Office. Yet in each case, once folks gave it chance, the new UI became intuitive too. 

People don't like change - I get that. I'm no exception. And it certainly is frustrating when change forces us to spend money (like I was forced to get a new cell phone because my old, reliable was 3G and my ISP is shutting 3G off in a couple weeks ). 

@Maximiliano  - We've upgraded quite a few "current" Ryzen processors here with no problems. But you did not specify which Ryzen (or other hardware - like your motherboard) you have. Many first gen/early models are not supported. See Microsoft's list of Windows 11 supported AMD processors (for Intel users, see Windows 11 supported Intel processors).


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 26, 2022)

@Bill_Bright 
Many of us like the so called bells and whistles which make upgrading more fun. News styles, themes, taskbars etc. Mind you, once I've selected how I want Windows to look, I generally leave it that way.
Each to his own.


----------



## R0H1T (Jan 26, 2022)

What is this 2011 (2012?) the windows UI hasn't really had a "major" overhaul since win8 ~ it's like some of you folks forgot to ditch your XP machines & then jumped from win7 to win11 directly


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 26, 2022)

Maximiliano said:


> Hi guys, it is now a good time to upgrade to windows 11 for ryzen users? heard it has performance issues at launch


Performance issues should be fixed by now.

However, do you have a need to upgrade to W11? Or is it just because it's the latest version?

If you're comfortable with Windows 10, there's not much reason to upgrade to Windows 11, outside of the Android apps thing (which is still in beta, so not really available for stable-W11 users), or DirectStorage (which will still make its way to Windows 10 and it's mostly developer-dependent, so really, it has to be included with the game to begin with), or the UX changes (which I won't get into because everyone sees those differently, so it's more like a grey area and not really negative or positive).

Additionally, and adding to Bill's question, which Zen version are you running on? Original Zen (Ryzen 1000 series and the 2000 series APUs) is not officially supported. You can bypass that limitation (and it's rather easy and problem-free to do so) but Microsoft doesn't really provide official support for it, so the future of Windows 11 on unsupported configurations isn't exactly clear (so far it works fine, you get updates and everything, and some have said that it works even better than Windows 10 did on those configurations). And Zen+ (Ryzen 2000 series and the 3000 series APUs) lacks support for Mode-Based Execution Control, which presents a performance issue if you're planning on enabling Memory Integrity (security measure). So far Memory Integrity can be disabled if you want, but with Microsoft pushing so hard for it (and other things), who knows if they wouldn't dare enable it by force in some future update.



R0H1T said:


> What is this 2011 (2012?) the windows UI hasn't really had a "major" overhaul since win8 ~ it's like some of you folks forgot to ditch your XP machines & then jumped from win7 to win11 directly


Mostly agreed with this. Windows 8 was the only major change of the UX (though a rather detrimental one) in many years. There have been some interesting changes if you compare W7 to 10, but it isn't that major of a change.

Still, lots of people will have some reaction to Windows 11's UX changes, be they negative or positive.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> I find the criticism of W11's UI being boring puzzling.
> 
> Are folks just sitting there, staring at the UI/desktop waiting to be entertained by the OS? I have to wonder, if bored, what kind of "excitement" are they looking for? Bells and whistles and pretty flashing lights?
> 
> ...


Every new version of Windows gets the UI naysayers. It's like death and taxes.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 26, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Many of us like the so called bells and whistles which make upgrading more fun. News styles, themes, taskbars etc. Mind you, once I've selected how I want Windows to look, I generally leave it that way.


And that's fine, I really have no problem with that. But again - when you fire up (or wake) your computer, how much time do you spend being entertained by those bells and whistles? Or do you immediately start using one of your favorite applications or games -programs that take over the UI? And in a couple months, when the "newness" and novelty of the new OS wears off, are you still going to be entertained? Are you really going to miss the entertainment once the new OS becomes second nature?

For me, one of the first things I always do on my new builds is disable boot splash screens and those "bells and whistles" so I can get to my app as quickly as I can. But maybe that is just me. IDK. I don't think so, however. 



> Each to his own.





xrobwx71 said:


> Every new version of Windows gets the UI naysayers. It's like death and taxes.


I agree. But I have to wonder how persistent and vocal those naysayers would be if Windows didn't have the Microsoft brand on it.   

Oh well. 


windwhirl said:


> Windows 8 was the only major change of the UX (though a rather detrimental one) in many years.


True. But in reality W8, the OS itself, was a great OS. That is, as usually happens, the developers did a great job! The problem was the UI was a total "marketing fiasco" - perpetrated on us consumers simply because the Microsoft marketing weenies and execs assumed us consumers would immediately accept and fall in love with the "Metro UI", then next time we went shopping for a new cell phone, we would immediately choose a Microsoft Phone over an Android or Apple. 

Again - great development, lousy marketing plan and executive decisions. If those MS execs allowed consumers the option to use the new W8 UI or stick with something like W7's, I have no doubt W8 would have been a success. But instead, MS tried to shove W8's Metro UI down our throats. Not cool! 

***

But we are driving this thread OT - my apologies to Maximiliano for my (rather big ) part in that!


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree. But I have to wonder how persistent and vocal those naysayers would be if Windows didn't have the Microsoft brand on it.


^This is it. 

The ease at which one can change all of it, OpenShell, Start11, etc would seem a choice. 

I get it, it's not going to be a perfect OOBE for everyone. Too many variables and opinions.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 28, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Performance issues should be fixed by now.



they've been fixed since the KB5006746 update (and on AMD's side with updated Ryzen drivers)
and W11 users should obtain revised/updated Win11 install iso media containing at least build 22000.318 (quietly released mid-Nov. 2021 by MS) instead of the original W11 install iso media (from early Oct. 2021) that had the buggy 22000.194 build


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 28, 2022)

My only real niggle with w11 is the right click menu. Depending on what you do with a PC, you have to tick more options just to get to the old menu to let you do what you wanted to. Other than that, I haven't seen reasons not to try it.


----------



## GerKNG (Jan 28, 2022)

i use it since day one and have zero problems (except when we had the cache problem that was fixed pretty fast)
it's the new OS. it will be the future if we want or not... i got used to it pretty quickly and i was a defender of having the windows icon and programs at the bottom left but now i never want them anywhere except in the middle.

overall i am happy with it and it works without issues.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 28, 2022)

Maximiliano said:


> Hi guys, it is now a good time to upgrade to windows 11 for ryzen users? heard it has performance issues at launch


I'm avoiding Windows 11 altogether and sticking with Windows 10 for now. My system is happy as it is. Like they say, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!" 
Imo, they need to stick to a Windows 7 style interface, or at least have an option for it, in later Windows versions that followed it. I just don't see the need for completely obliterating the older versions with entirely new interfaces other than to be able to say "Hey, its different".


----------



## Ibizadr (Jan 28, 2022)

I only updated to w11 when MS delivers DirectStorage and android apps in a final version. For now it seems they dropped that new OS in a beta version after beta version


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 28, 2022)

It's running fine, i do recommend staying on Win 10 currently if you're using it.


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 28, 2022)

For sure a learning curve, was for me and after being a windows insider , on 10 and 11, you will or someone will always have issues , that's the nature of the beast , it comes down to you and what your doing ,  for a job , stay with what you know ,  its bad enough ,there will still be issues , reason for support , especially at work !
that being said , I have two PC systems , if you thrive on  fixing stuff ,  its a fun hobby .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2022)

lemoncarbonate said:


> Haha.. exactly. Imo some of W11's UIs are straight downgrade from W10.
> I'm very satisfied with W10 and don't see the appeal of upgrading to W11 for now, or maybe for years.


W10s ui was a major downgrade from W7s


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 28, 2022)

I actually have been running Windows 11 on my Ryzen systems since the preview. I recently switched back to 10 and you guessed it I missed the snappiness and how snazzy the UI actually looks. I actually enjoyed it so much that I have installed it on all my PCs including my laptop. All with 1 user. Anecdotal but my peers and I experienced serious molasses on our systems after getting a Windows 10 update this morning. Don't worry this is not Windows 2000 or ME.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 29, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> W10s ui was a major downgrade from W7s


The UI, maybe (which is exactly why I use Start 10). But under the hood, W10 is significantly superior.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> The UI, maybe (which is exactly why I use Start 10). But under the hood, W10 is significantly superior.


Considering it's a tweaked 7 under the hood.

But the UI is awful in 10/11 and still forced updates is BS.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 29, 2022)

Win10's major improvement over Win7 in performance was the much better swap file and RAM utilization. Some new features also improve workload efficiency. On the other side it become too heavy after the first 2-3 years and the major updates due to its almost infinite bloatware-like processes running in the background and reducing the performance in thread sensitive apps as games.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

HD64G said:


> Win10's major improvement over Win7 in performance was the much better swap file and RAM utilization. Some new features also improve workload efficiency. On the other side it become too heavy after the first 2-3 years and the major updates due to its almost infinite bloatware-like processes running in the background and reducing the performance in thread sensitive apps as games.


Yup the improvements go unnoticed due to the disgrace in ui and now the bloatware


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 29, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> But the UI is awful in 10/11


And yet some love it! 

I do believe to be fair, one has to give the new UIs a fair and honest chance. But we (as humans) tend to like the status quo, so we frequently don't take the time to get used to new changes - even to the point of stubbornly refusing to accept the change. 

I never migrated to Vista. This means I was stuck on XP (which I loved) for many years before I switched to W7. At first, I hated W7. Then I got used to it and got to love it too. In fact, after getting used to W7, whenever I sat down at an XP system, I almost felt lost and certainly complained how clunky and awkward XP was. 

I've gone through the same pattern several times over the years with each new version of MS Office. 

To each his own, I guess.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Considering it's a tweaked 7 under the hood.


Well by that logic 7 is a tweaked 2000.  It's actually a lot more than that.


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 29, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Well by that logic 7 is a tweaked 2000.  It's actually a lot more than that.


Lets get down to the Kernel


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 29, 2022)

Runs fine on my Ryzen. The only "clunkiness" I experience is the windows search feature being slow. But I recall having that issue with windows 10 as well before I made a reg edit, just don't remember what I did at the moment. 

There's no learning curve or anything, it's just windows with a new skin on it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Lets get down to the Kernel


Kind of my point.  The kernel in every one of those releases underwent major changes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 29, 2022)

HD64G said:


> Win10's major improvement over Win7 in performance was the much better swap file and RAM utilization. Some new features also improve workload efficiency. On the other side it become too heavy after the first 2-3 years and the major updates due to its almost infinite bloatware-like processes running in the background and reducing the performance in thread sensitive apps as games.



what would you say is the big upgrade from 10 to 11? just curious since you seem to know a lot more about this than I do.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 29, 2022)

Running 11 at work, 10 at home for a few months now. Stability and major issues were ironed out a while back.

Interface is meh, some things better some things worse, but the new UI is still a work in progress just like 10 is. The difference is that we've had several years of learning which bits of the OS have moved over to ModernUI and which bits are still in Control Panel or the ancient WinNT-derived .msc management consoles.

Honestly, there's no point in upgrading yet unless you have an Alder Lake CPU with E-cores. It looks slightly different, the rounded corners are dumb IMO, and all of your ingrained knowledge of which functions are in settings/control panel/.msc panels is reset. Don't get me wrong, a good chunk of it is the same, but there will be several times you're hunting for stuff and it's moved from CP to settings, but it's not a proper setting yet, just a link back to the old CP window....

I'll endorse 11 if and when DirectStorage is here and makes a meaningful difference, or when they finally unify the interface and ditch the triplicate layers of two incomplete migrations from .msc to Control Panel to ModernUI.



lynx29 said:


> what would you say is the big upgrade from 10 to 11? just curious since you seem to know a lot more about this than I do.


The number. It's one louder.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> And yet some love it!
> 
> I do believe to be fair, one has to give the new UIs a fair and honest chance. But we (as humans) tend to like the status quo, so we frequently don't take the time to get used to new changes - even to the point of stubbornly refusing to accept the change.
> 
> ...


W95-7 was fluid, 8-11 are clunky as hell


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> W95-7 was fluid


Yeah, like this! LOL


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> Yeah, like this! LOL


That's actually W8-11. LOL!


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Jan 31, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> W10s ui was a major downgrade from W7s


Not for me though. W10 is major upgrade from W7 right from the beginning.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> My only real niggle with w11 is the right click menu. Depending on what you do with a PC, you have to tick more options just to get to the old menu to let you do what you wanted to. Other than that, I haven't seen reasons not to try it.


I agree with that, but I just work around it with ExplorerPatcher on github.



eidairaman1 said:


> That's actually W8-11. LOL!


Using 7 today is the more "whitewater rafting" thing I think, because you are heading into dangerous waters more and more day by day.



lynx29 said:


> what would you say is the big upgrade from 10 to 11? just curious since you seem to know a lot more about this than I do.


Honestly, it's purely ancedotal and not matched by benchmarks, but 11 just seems smoother than 10 to me.  No idea why.  That includes gaming.

And yes, I am a Ryzen user.  5950X.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 31, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I agree with that, but I just work around it with ExplorerPatcher on github.
> 
> 
> Using 7 today is the more "whitewater rafting" thing I think, because you are heading into dangerous waters more and more day by day.
> ...



smoother in games or smoother user interface just when using windows?


----------



## Totally (Jan 31, 2022)

Maximiliano said:


> Hi guys, it is now a good time to upgrade to windows 11 for ryzen users? heard it has performance issues at launch



Switch since it's released, didn't have any issues other that the awful changes they made to the task bar and start menu.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> smoother in games or smoother user interface just when using windows?


Both honestly, though I have no stats to back up the statement.  Actually, synthetic benches if anything are slightly worse.



Totally said:


> Switch since it's released, didn't have any issues other that the awful changes they made to the task bar and start menu.


Again, ExplorerPatcher.  Taskbar on mine behaves just like W10.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 31, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Both honestly, though I have no stats to back up the statement.  Actually, synthetic benches if anything are slightly worse.
> 
> 
> Again, ExplorerPatcher.  Taskbar on mine behaves just like W10.



My experience is exactly the same with 11. If it's your HWBot bench, don't go to 11. But if you just game on it, chances are 11 may serve you better.

But the "smoother" experience seems generally limited to games where Win 11's new scheduler behaviour is visible and makes it different from Win 10. Other games that load cores in exactly the same way as Win 10 (Halo Infinite, DCS) are unchanged.

If you keep your AGESA up to date, don't chase benchmark scores, don't determine the worth of your computer on synthetic e-peen, and don't mind UI changes/can mod your way around Win 11's annoyances, then there is really nothing "unsafe" about upgrading to 11 on Ryzen.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 31, 2022)

Everything works flawlessly except the feature where you can copy items over the taskbar, for example:
taking a file from the desktop, moving it to a minimized app in the taskbar doesn't work, they disabled it. Although there is a workaround that works.
Other than that, it looks better, feels faster and not a single BSOD or crash since day one.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 31, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Win 11 is marmite.


How do you expect anyone outside of the UK to know what marmite is?
No-one else except ex British colonies eat that tripe.

On topic, personally I'm staying clear of Windows 11 for now, especially as there's supposed to be a major-ish update this quarter.


----------



## mama (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm enjoying the new Windows, even if it is very like the old Windows


----------



## bug (Jan 31, 2022)

If you're on the fence about the UI, I guess you can always try Win11 in a VM first.
There are some changes to the taskbar landing this February, but by all accounts, they don't address the main issues people are having with it (e.g. always grouped windows).

If you don't like it, you can update your VM, hoping someday you will.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> How do you expect anyone outside of the UK to know what marmite is?
> No-one else except ex British colonies eat that tripe.
> 
> On topic, personally I'm staying clear of Windows 11 for now, especially as there's supposed to be a major-ish update this quarter.



I don't even eat the muck


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

I've put Win11 on 3 of my four systems, the X58 rig is still running Win10 Pro. Nothing to complain even on my main Zen2 system.

Also with this little trick you can bring the older style right-click menu back: https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-context-menu-fix-right-click/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2022)

I have been running 11 since it first appeared with no problems at all, including on my previous 2600x, so it should be fine on any ryzen. I have no problem with the way it looks as you can tweak it anyway.


----------



## bug (Jan 31, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have been running 11 since it first appeared with no problems at all, including on my previous 2600x, so it should be fine on any ryzen. I have no problem with the way it looks as you can tweak it anyway.


You can't tweak it to _not_ group icons on your taskbar, for example. Whether that's a deal breaker for you or not, that's another story.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2022)

bug said:


> You can't tweak it to _not_ group icons on your taskbar, for example. Whether that's a deal breaker for you or not, that's another story.



Stuff like that does not bother me enough not to use it. I game with no crashes, i browse with no crashes, my PC has been on without being turned off for months with no crashes, that is more important to me that the way it looks. Not sure i have ever had enough icons on my taskbar to need them grouping.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

bug said:


> You can't tweak it to _not_ group icons on your taskbar, for example. Whether that's a deal breaker for you or not, that's another story.


That sucks but I can live without it. I'm pretty sure that in the future, there will be an option to separate those (and with the app's name if wanted) like before.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 31, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> what would you say is the big upgrade from 10 to 11? just curious since you seem to know a lot more about this than I do.


Haven't used win11 to be sure of that. By what is widely known, win11 is just an update to win10 with a different UI and a CPU scheduler.


----------



## bug (Jan 31, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> That sucks but I can live without it. I'm pretty sure that in the future, there will be an option to separate those (and with the app's name if wanted) like before.


We can all live without anything that's not air, water or food.
The question here is, should you have to retrain how you use your computer just because Microsoft says so? I'm an old dog now, new tricks don't thrill me like they used to


----------



## Cutechri (Jan 31, 2022)

Yeah it's safe, I'm seeing increased performance compared to 10 after the latest chipset driver (3.10.22.706 - not available on AMD's site for some reason, but available on my motherboard manufacturer's site) and Windows updates (22000.469). Running a 5900X.



Tigger said:


> I have been running 11 since it first appeared with no problems at all, including on my previous 2600x, so it should be fine on any ryzen. I have no problem with the way it looks as you can tweak it anyway.


Me too, since first Dev insider build (Windows insider since October 2014 - first day), no issues. Currently running the Beta channel.

I love the GUI so much I can't go back to 10. 10 just feels brutalist now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Do optical disk autoplay, having trouble for some reason


----------



## EsaT (Feb 1, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> I find the criticism of W11's UI being boring puzzling.
> 
> Are folks just sitting there, staring at the UI/desktop waiting to be entertained by the OS? I have to wonder, if bored, what kind of "excitement" are they looking for? Bells and whistles and pretty flashing lights?





Bill_Bright said:


> And that's fine, I really have no problem with that. But again - when you fire up (or wake) your computer, how much time do you spend being entertained by those bells and whistles? Or do you immediately start using one of your favorite applications or games -programs that take over the UI?


Would indeed prefer MS aiming for boring look, instead of current fashion garbage, which just tries to force itself in the way and makes things harder/more complex.

And 11 isn't really different from 10 in that.
Ever after Windows 7 it's been plain Wintoys with every forward step followed by Riverdance show worth of steps to other directions.
Simply because changes are forced by marketroids floating so high in illegal substance smoke cloud that their Earth citizenship should be cancelled for the lack of residency.

I sure miss the times when Gates was at the helm of Microsoft...
At that time changes to UI were done carefully and with thought, instead of scrapping decades of development in a single stroke because of not fitting to fashion.
We even used to have the chance to completely avoid installing some of the bloatware we didn't need!
That would be needed for whole UI.




Bill_Bright said:


> Yeah, like this! LOL


Don't you mean this:









I sure *don't* miss Win95/98...
Those were barely functional pre-alpha WIP under the hood.
Though UI was designed genuinely for PC instead of toyphone.
Such ironic that now when things are light year better under the hood, UI is going to hell and you need to use bigger toolbox than carpenter for getting usable UI every time new version of OS comes out.


----------



## outpt (Feb 1, 2022)

works fine for me with my system. one grip is awful task bar.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm using it right now and feels good. Not for the soul or anything like that.. but its snappy. Doesn't bench as good as 10 but.. maybe that will get fixed later? I thought 10 sucked too when it came out. So lifeless compared to 7.. but it worked better for me than 7 for some daily things. Still hurts to say that. This might be the new 7 if they can pull their balls together. I am not going to hold my breath though. I do have a copy of 10 installed on my system too for old times sake


----------



## mama (Feb 2, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Yeah it's safe, I'm seeing increased performance compared to 10 after the latest chipset driver (3.10.22.706 - not available on AMD's site for some reason, but available on my motherboard manufacturer's site) and Windows updates (22000.469). Running a 5900X.
> 
> 
> Me too, since first Dev insider build (Windows insider since October 2014 - first day), no issues. Currently running the Beta channel.
> ...


Yeah, weird how the chipset driver version is available on the motherboard website but not direct from AMD.  Upgraded it like you suggested but don't notice any performance change.  However, there was a dodgy install where the power management component installation failed. Microsoft troubleshoot app to the rescue!  Removed the old chipset and the install went fine.


----------



## kapqa (Feb 2, 2022)

it is safe but i stay on Windows 7 till further notice.

EDIT: after upgrading think you have a 10-day window to return to older windows 10 in case you dislike 11.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

Maximiliano said:


> Hi guys, it is now a good time to upgrade to windows 11 for ryzen users? heard it has performance issues at launch


It did, but they weren't as bad as they were made out to be. Fully fixed now.


sneekypeet said:


> My only real niggle with w11 is the right click menu.


That is easily fixed.


----------



## Atomic77 (Feb 20, 2022)

Windows 11 runs good on my laptop with a Ryzen 5 3500U I also have a DELL AIO but that has a intel core i7 in it.


----------



## Emilychi (Feb 21, 2022)

As long as you use the 706 instead of 503 for AMD Chipset Driver (from MSI, has the performance fix.), ExplorerPatcher and WinAero Stuff its fine.
Using it since it came out as Pre-Release Insider on my main PC.
Had no Issues apart AMD CHipset Drivers, which are dogsh*t anyways....

5800x btw.

My only Problem is, that it killed of my DualBoot on the same Drive.
Needed to redo the whole OS, because it wouldnt let me add Space to the Partition.

EDIT:

To clarify.
MSI Driver is usable even without MSI Motherboard.
It just has the fix of the fix which was 503, which is from AMD Website, has.


----------



## mama (Feb 21, 2022)

Emilychi said:


> As long as you use the 706 instead of 503 for AMD Chipset Driver (from MSI, has the performance fix.), ExplorerPatcher and WinAero Stuff its fine.
> Using it since it came out as Pre-Release Insider on my main PC.
> Had no Issues apart AMD CHipset Drivers, which are dogsh*t anyways....
> 
> ...


Yer, I replaced the driver with the MSI chipset driver but it was only the bare driver.  No Radeon software.  I did a Cinebench run with it, which is actually older driver than the present one on the AMD site, and I didn't notice any change in performance.  I ended up just downloading the newest driver from AMD with Radeon software.  Actually having a good experience with Windows 11.  Feels snappy.


----------



## Emilychi (Feb 21, 2022)

Weird.
AMD Driver for me is 503 and MSI is 756or smth.


----------

